# WCG Reddit 2022 / Post your WU's too / articles or comments



## SystemViper (Aug 2, 2022)

Hey Fellow Crunchers, I was just asked to be the mod for the WCG forum on reddit.
It's kinda dead right now but I took it anyway. 

I figure because it's been down since FeB

Take a peek, if you have any good articles or observations share  
them here or there and I can post them there, it will be a good way to rebuild the audience.
I going to be keeping track of wu's reading and posting perspectives from the forums
and whatever I can to keep people updated
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldCommunityGrid/

Thanks
SystemViper
XtremeSystems @longtime TPU Suporter

Check out BoincGames
(This is it's Pre Release/load testing phase)










****Just checked my rigs.  WU Update: 8/2 WCG*

Type: CPU
Number: 103wu's
Application: OpenPandemics - COVID 19 7.21
Name: OPN1_0109823_01345
Application: (A Few) Africa Rainfall Project 7.32
Name: ARP1_0001963_126

Another Rig

Type: CPU
Number: 85 wu's
Application same as above
Lots of - OpenPandemics and a few - Africa Rainfall Project.




Report deadline 8/8/2022 8:28:26 AM
Estimated computation size 44,330 GFLOPs
Executable wcgrid_opn1_autodock_7.21_windows_x86_64


----------

